# Vostok Volna Restoration



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

I was very interested in vostok 2802 chronometer movement :










After some time looking for a nice example of vostok volna or vostok precision at good price, sadly without success, I finally decided to try to restored an old Volna using a new case from a donor watch

The start point is this couple: vostok volna and 60's vostok stumarskie, with a very similar case size










And, after some dremel work, we get this litle beauty:



















Honestly i am very happy with the result. I hope you like it

Thanks

S!


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Well done.

Another one saved. Looks great - very dressy.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Alexus said:


> Well done.
> 
> Another one saved. Looks great - very dressy.


nice strap too, looks very classy.

bowie


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

very nice indeed

Not original tut tut but I'll let you off this time as well it tells the time doesn't it? :lol:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I like that - a fine job - and much better than those on the bay that have been cobbled together from other parts - yours has been done very well! :yes:


----------

